# Please critique APHA gelding



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

He looks like he would be a great trail rider. Nice big build, back looks good, good bone in his legs, I think he would hold up well. 

I wouldn't call him grulla though but as a paint maybe it's different and just used as a color description. A grulla has a dark face, black points on his ears, dark legs, bar striping on the legs at the top and a dorsal stripe and he's dappled. He has none of those so I would call him a gray overo still overall a nice looking horse.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good looking horse. I'm going to refrain from correcting the term "Overo" he's splash and sabino..haha

I really like the way he is put together!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

If you don't get him I WILL! haha hes gorgeous and looks very well trained. Go for it!


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Good looking horse. I'm going to refrain from correcting the term "Overo" he's splash and sabino..haha
> 
> I really like the way he is put together!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Duh, I see that now, I was so busy looking for stripes, etc I missed the obvious.
As others have said he looks like a great rider. Loves those paints with the big bones and good muscle build, they go forever and last forever. And if he's well broke he's a bargain at that price!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Difficult to tell his colour, since it changes in the pics. He almost looks buckskin to me, with splash and sabino.

He's pretty cute and in good condition. Looks to be slightly over at the knee in one pic. I don't like his rather floppy ears much. If he is as they say, I think he'd be a nice horse to own and ride.

Lizzie


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He's pretty cute:wink: with his splash overo markings & his ear set,I would question if he is deaf. I have met a couple of deaf horse & seen pics of others they have that similar forward ear set.
That in itself wouldn't deter me they still make excellent mounts,just have to approach training differently:wink:.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I love his nice, high withers. Those will be great for trail-keeping the saddle in place. Might be a little harder for saddle fit though, so make sure you have a saddle with a high enough gullet for him. What a babe of a horse though! He's gorgeous.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Around here, they'd get twice that price for a horse like him.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Have you bought him yet??


----------



## fivecardstudpts (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, I have tried getting ahold of the owner. Left a message, etc. haven't heard back yet. I am very interested though. 

I was kinda thinking that he does look more like a 'sooty' buckskin, more then a grulla myself, but I still think he's gorgeous lol. 

Hopefully I will hear back soon, I will try to get aold of her again....
Jessica


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice . Love his eyes and color!


----------



## fivecardstudpts (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, left another message....


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

He is quite nice but was also wondering about his ear set they seem pretty far forward. But If that's the worst fault people find that wouldn't keep me from buying him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fivecardstudpts (Jul 5, 2009)

Wahoo, still for sale....


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I would ask if he's deaf as well. His ears are in the same position in every photo lol cute guy, I'd take him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

